# What Is It Really?



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 9, 2016)

Need expert opinions. What is this bike? What is wrong about it.(besides the price)
I always go for the underdog and like a challenge but......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-Sears-...fb8e267&pid=100034&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=322230383806


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 9, 2016)

I think it is supposed to be one of these.




but that one has the wrong rear brakes, missing the shifter, chain guard, and head badge.  And it has been molested by a rattle can.  And judging by the picture, I would say the derailer is messed up or the chain has been threaded wrong.  Might want to just walk away.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 9, 2016)

I would run the other way.that bike is beat,and a money pit.lots wrong.derailleur,no shifter,brake levers.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 9, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> I would run the other way.that bike is beat,and a money pit.lots wrong.derailleur,no shifter,brake levers.



Money pit says it all. Like i said "I like a challenge" but i don't know. Not at that price. I like bringing them back from the dead. Yes - no - yes - no - yes no - i need a vacation from projects.


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 10, 2016)

It is an attempt to put parts together to make it look like an original 20X16 Muscle bike but it's not.  Not worth the money being asked.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 10, 2016)

It's unfortunate that there are unscrupulous people who try to take advantage of people that just want to restore these old bikes.  It seems like the more the prices of good original bikes goes up, the more you see this.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 10, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> It's unfortunate that there are unscrupulous people who try to take advantage of people that just want to restore these old bikes.  It seems like the more the prices of good original bikes goes up, the more you see this.



agreed


----------

